# A question for the British



## The Backward OX (Jul 9, 2010)

What word do the British use for a motion picture shown on a television or cinema screen?


----------



## Baron (Jul 9, 2010)

Most commonly they've picked up the American term, movie.  Some still call them films.  The old East End term, flick still gets used occasionally (as in "let's go to the flicks" or "let's watch a flick") but it's not that common any more.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 9, 2010)

thnx


----------

